# Anyone know what this is?



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

Well I thought it was lymnophila aromatica but it isn't. I also had one say it might be polygonum adoratum but it looks nothing like it.

The leaves are 3 to a node. roots come out in bunches on the nodes. The leaves all have some kind curl to them and are "serrated".

Any clues?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I do believe it is a variety of Limnophila aromatica. I had this at one time and have been looking for it again


----------



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

Well it has been confirmed as L. Aromatica by at least 4 people and 3 different sites although no one had the scientific name for the var. it is. The one that turns purple is supposedly the odoratum var. but don't quote me on that. I will see if it has an aromatic smell to it when I trim it sometime today and replant. When this plant takes off for me it will be traded but no more offers please, not for right now anyway. I already 4 and only have 3 stems of this stuff. Nice to have a sought after plant.

The aroma from the leaves is phoenominal! Stronger than anything I have in my cupboard. Seems like it would be an awesome flavoring to either shrimp, fish or chicken. Will have try it once I have a lush garden of it. Gonna have to try it emersed also so it will grow faster. 

Anyone have any ideas on how to do grow this kind of plant emersed and transition it?


----------

